# E70 with WINKFP programming DME status



## rock_wang (Aug 28, 2013)

12-year X5 E70 car in Germany scheduled a new DME, as reported by winKPF programming error, 

Error 208:
List of files to flash does not decrease
Endlee loop in progeamming suspected

update ZUSB also reported an error, but failed to show ZUSB number! 

ECU -> ZBNr.from UIF:
Update -> current ZBNr.:0
Program current ZBNr.?

Some people encountered? Handled.


----------



## gufemur (Jul 14, 2013)

Don't use "Update ZUSB". Choose the ZUSB but DME code and pick the latest version in the list. After that put the VIN in, hit back then program. It will give you the "Update -> current ZBNr.:0" when there is no software loaded. Update can't update software that isn't there.


----------



## rock_wang (Aug 28, 2013)

gufemur said:


> Don't use "Update ZUSB". Choose the ZUSB but DME code and pick the latest version in the list. After that put the VIN in, hit back then program. It will give you the "Update -> current ZBNr.:0" when there is no software loaded. Update can't update software that isn't there.


According to your operation, reported the following error. 
Finally, the expert mode using ISID separate DME programming, so the OK

Error 208: 
List of files to flash does not decrease 
Endlee loop in progeamming suspected

My guess is that CAS communication needs and can be programmed to match handshake, and I do not know if anyone encountered the same problem.


----------



## bmw0510 (Mar 3, 2014)

rock_wang said:


> 12-year X5 E70 car in Germany scheduled a new DME, as reported by winKPF programming error,
> 
> Error 208:
> List of files to flash does not decrease
> ...


I have the same question, how do you solve? Can you tell me?


----------



## rock_wang (Aug 28, 2013)

bmw0510 said:


> I have the same question, how do you solve? Can you tell me?


I was using ISTA-P resolved


----------

